# CCW for Disabled guy question



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Need some help and advice please. I messed my back up about 10 years ago. I have had my CWP for about 6 months and I'm considering a Maxpedition or 5.11 P.U.S.H bag. I'm right handed and have to use a cane all the time in my left hand to keep from stumbling/falling etc. I have tried IWB holsters and they end up making my back hurt even worse. OWB carry is not an option for me. Any input or advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Maxpedition products. A bit pricey, but very good quality. I have two packs, wallet, and cell phone holder and they have all met my expectations. I assume you're looking at one of the Fat Boy line bags? I've carried off body in my Fat Boy a few times and it will work, but know your draw will not be as fast since you have to unzip the compartment versus tossing a shirt aside. As far as security goes (bag snatcher) as long as you have the bag cross body and use the belt snap, I don't think it's an issue.

This thread might be of interest to you. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=9331&highlight=Manbag


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Maxpedition stuff is high quality, though somewhat pricey. I have the Fatboy that I mostly sling over the seat back in my pickup, but it would work fine for over the shoulder, if you don't mind carrying it. I carry an XD45 (4" BBL) in mine and it barely fits. I'm not sure a full size handgun with 4.5" or 5" BBL would fit.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A shoulder holster will hide pretty well under a cover shirt if it is cool enough where you reside to wear more than a T shirt.

tumbleweed


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Maxpedition.


----------

